# Just COULDN'T say no!!



## DASBOOT55 (11 mo ago)

I swore I wouldnt do it!
After just purchasing a King Cobra then a Python just recently I said ""Thats it for a while...lets be responsible"!
Well.......that all went to hell this morning when I saw an Anaconda 8" on Gunbroker for $1745!
I REALLY wanted to round out my snake gun collection but was gonna wait......but every time I saw an article on one and what they are selling for and how hard they are to get esp. 8"......well.....as God is my witness......that Anaconda cried out...."Come unto me and I shall make you whole"!
Well... Im "whole" alright!!😁
But relieved!
I feel like Ive had extreme intestinal gas while on a crowded bus and FINALLY got off at a secluded stop and...er...destroyed a bit of the Ozone layer.....if you catch my drift!
Pun intended!😁
Anyway folks.......just wanted to share.
Pics to follow when it arrives!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

*Heavy .44 Magnum +P+ Ammo
340 gr. Hard Cast, L.F.N. - G.C. @ 1,425 fps/M.E. 1,533 ft lbs
20 Round Box

ITEM 4D

NEW HEAVY 44 MAGNUM +P+ 



APPROVED FIREARMS*

This new load is designed *ONLY for certain firearms*. They are as follows; Ruger Red Hawk, Ruger Super Red Hawk (_the Ruger Alaskan is a short barrel Super Redhawk_), Ruger Super Blackhawk or Vaquero, Freedom Arms Model 83, Taurus Raging Bull All Steel Versions (_no lightweight alloys_), *Colt Anaconda,* Magnum Research BFR and Dan Wesson Revolvers. Suitable rifles include T/C Encore, CVA Hunter, Handi Rifle and any rifle with a falling block action. *Please note that this website list of approved firearms is more up to date than some of the lists found on our boxes of ammo.*


I mean this load is getting to .454 Casull ballistics. Being a snake gun, I'd reckon its for big snakes, lol.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Hey man when it calls you like that you just gotta answer!


----------

